# A very productive week at EN Publishing!



## Morrus (Jan 29, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]Productive week! Some things I've worked on over the last week or so you could check out today, if you have time! [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- New EN5ider playtester club launched with Gunfighter class for 5E
http://www.enworld.org/forum/content.php…[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Treasures From Beneath the Snow (5E)
https://www.patreon.com/posts/16670382
- Don't Wake Dretchlor (Pathfinder adventure)
https://www.patreon.com/posts/16670450
- Spires in the Sky (WOIN adventure)
http://www.rpgnow.com/product/232127/WOIN-Spires-in-the-Sky
- WOIN Modern Core
http://www.rpgnow.com/product/232602/WOIN-Modern-Core…
-Starship Construction Manual v1.1
http://www.rpgnow.com/…/WOIN-Starship-Construction-Manual-v…
(should be on Amazon later today)
- Full starship database over on WOINGEAR
https://www.woingear.com/starships
- Full searchable WOIN online bestiary
http://www.woinrpg.com/search-bestiary/
- First episode of The Tales of the Starship Murphy in text and audio formats.
https://www.patreon.com/murphytales
- Warped - Season 2 Ep 18 - The Spectacle (video, podcast)
http://www.woinrpg.com/turn-order-warped/
[/FONT]


----------

